# National Geographic - Travel Photography Scholarship 2011 - South Africa



## LizardKing (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello everybody

I did a quick search before posting this, and couldn't find it in the forum. But, if someone already did and I'm just repeating it, please delete it.

There isn't much to say, so please just read the following link. It's basically a photography contest where the lucky winner gets the opportunity to go on a National Geographic assignment to South Africa.

National Geographic Channel & WorldNomads.com: Travel Photography Scholarship 2011 - South Africa - Worldwide - Travel Scholarships - Travel. Experience. Contribute. - WorldNomads AdventuresHope you find it interesting.

Regards,
*LizardKing*


----------

